# Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!



## der_Jig (6. November 2005)

Ein kleiner Bericht über das wohl heftigste Fischen meines Lebens:


Ich fang mal vorne an:

Seatrout leistet ja nun, genau wie meine Wenigkeit, seinen Zivildienst ab. Allerdings macht er dies nicht wie ich in einem Krankenhaus-Op, sondern in einem traumhaften Gebiet in der Nähe von Kappeln.
Naja, nun habe ich es endlich geschafft ihn dort auch mal zu besuchen.
Er sagte mir schon im voraus, dass ich mich auf einiges gefasst machen könne und dass ich mir unbedingt Gummifische in 20-40gr besorgen solle.
Da wir sehr oft miteinander telefonieren und er mir halt auch von seinen unglaublichen Fangergebnissen berichtet hat, war ich gespannt, ob dies auch alles der Wahrheit entspreche.
So weit so gut...
Ich fuhr nun am Freitag Nachmittag zu ihm und er holte mich mit seinem Boot ab. Wenn man nur mein Gepäck betrachtet hätte, hätte man meinen können ich vereise für 5 Wochen und überlege gar nicht wiederzukommen...
Naja, beim FIschen ärgert es mich immer besonders, etwas zu hause zu lassen und dann stellt sich heraus, dass dies den Tag versüßen würde...
Naja, nachdem ich mich häuslich eingerichtet habe, schlüpften wir in unsere Wathosen, bestückten unsere Spinnruten mit 24gr Gummifischen in blau und ich in weiß rot und nahmen auch noch unsere Pilkruten mit 100gr Pilk ohne Drilling und einem 2 Jigg Vorfach mit...
Unser Ziel war eine Mole welche 100 m von seinem Haus entfert liegt!!!
Nun gut, ich hatte ein paar Probleme eine für mich gute Stelle, wo man einen festen Stand hat, zu finden, da hatte Seatrout schon den ersten Dorsch im Drill... Ich staunte nicht schlecht und als er den Fisch gelandet hatte, ein 48er Dorsch, löste er den Haken und entließ ihn wieder in sein Element!
Ich verstand nicht so recht und wunderte mich...
Seatrout nur mit einem Grinsen :"Wart´s ab... "
Nun gut, ich warf meine Gummifisch aus, der zwar sehr lang bis zum Grund braucht, aber nun gut... Zwei Zupfer und Biss!!! 
ANHIEB!!! der sitzt...
Ich guckte strahlend zu Seatrout, der schon den nächsten Fisch im Drill hatte...
Wir landeten unsere Fische fast gleichzeitig... zwei fast identische Dorsche von 54cm...
Die nahmen wir mit...

Nun gut, ich voller Freude und beflügelt warf wieder aus...
Kaum auf dem Grund... Biss... Anhieb... und das gleiche Spiel!!!

Ich konnte es einfach nicht glauben...

So ging es die gesamte Nacht... nach einer Stunde war dann die Kiste mit 33 Fischen ü50!!!! gefüllt und wir beschlossen erst einmal etwas zu essen...
Gegen 21Uhr gingen wir wieder zurück und angelten noch eine Stunde...
Die Fische wurden größer und es war einfach wie in einem perfekten Traum...

Um 22 Uhr hörten wir dann auf, da wir die unglaubliche Fischmenge nicht noch mehr vergrößern wollten...

Wir fingen in 120 min über 130 Dorsche... wobei 1 Fisch!!! unter 40 cm war...
Und schließlich nahmen wir 64 Stück mit und filetierten anschließend länger als die gesamte Angelzeit!!! Ergebniss: 22kg Filet!!!!

Seatrout sagte mir, dass es bis jetzt immer so war und er ist dort nun schon seit 2 Monaten!!!

Nach dem filetieren stellten wir uns noch mit der Pilkrute und 60gr Kopf + extrem großem Gummifisch an die Mole um gezielt auf größere Dorsche zu gehen... wir fingen noch etliche Fische in den 50ern, ließen jedoch alle wieder schwimmen...

Der größte Fisch den ich hatte war 62cm und wog 1,5kg...

Es ist einfach wahnsinn und ich bin jetzt, zwei Tage danach, immer noch ganz high... 


naja, den nächsten Tag versuchten wir es noch auf Scholle, was dort auch sehr gut gehen soll, hörten aber recht zeitig aufgrund des starken Windes schnell wieder auf und genossen den Tag...


Das war mein Kleiner Bericht zum Freitag! 


P.S.: Ich habe die genaue Stelle, wo wir waren bewusst nicht genau beschrieben, da es sich dort um ein Privatgebiet, der Behörde der Zivildienststelle von Seatrout handelt und kein Unbefugter dort hin darf, jedenfalls nciht ohne Anmeldung. Außerdem ist diese Stelle eh nur mit dem Boot zu erreichen...


----------



## Katze_01 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Moin

Schönes Ding!!!

Petri zu euren Fängen.


----------



## Albatros (6. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Tag und Fang, da habt Ihr ja allerhand zu futtern  #6


----------



## Coasthunter (6. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Erst einmal möchte ich euch zu den Traumstunden Gratulieren. Das sind Momente, die man *nie* vergisst. Sternstunden, wie sie die wenigsten von uns genießen durften. Das Bootsangeln hat sowieso seinen ganz besonderen Reiz und wenn es dann so funzt, wie bei euch. Wow.
Besonders freut es mich zu lesen, welch tolle Fänge vom Boot aus möglich sind. Nach den ganzen Nemos im letzten Jahr, macht das Hoffnung. :q 
Ein schöner Bericht.....................#h 

Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## Klaus S. (6. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen #6 #6 #6 
Hat aber leider REIN GAR NICHTS mit Brandungsangeln zu tun sondern ist eher was für den Brückenpapst     Naja, er fängt ja auch immer soviel wie ihr, hat aber leider nie eine Cam dabei |bla: |bla: |bla: :q 

Wünsche euch weiterhin solch schöne Tage auf der Brücke #h 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Angler_AST (6. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Ein riesen Petri auch von mir.
Wir waren heute auch an der Ostsee und wollten das erste mal den grossen Tigern an den Kragen, leider hat der Wind aber nich mitgespielt.
Somit hatten wir heute 400 km "umsonst" auf uns genommen. Wenn ich dann solche Bilder sehe, bekomme ich den puren Neid - nein falsch ausgedrückt - das Kribbeln in den Fingern ;-)


----------



## dorschiie (6. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

wieso brücke ?
wieso boot?
die waren an einer mole .
ich will ja hoffen das sie nicht auf fehmarn waren.
aber ein super bericht das baut uns auf für die nächsten 5 tage die wir in der brandung stehen werden.


----------



## Klaus S. (6. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*



			
				dorschiie schrieb:
			
		

> wieso brücke ?


Sah auf den Bildern nach Seebrücke aus aber Du hast natürlich recht, im Bericht steht ja das sie auf einer Mole waren. 

Es ist ein Molenpapst geboren worden :q :q :q 

Hat aber trotzdem nichts mit Brandungsangeln zu tun |bla:


----------



## dorschiie (6. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

is wohl war.


----------



## Hardi (6. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Schönes Ding,
da freut sich die Familie auf frischen Fisch. Das leichte Angeln auf Dorsch in flachem Wasser macht wirklich großen Spass. 
Von der Mole/Steg wohl auch nicht zu viel Hänger gehabt. Also eine Sternstunde erlebt.#6 
Vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht.


----------



## Reisender (6. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Jo !!! so einen Orgasmus habe ich auch schon gehabt....in 4 std mal schnell über 100 Dorsche gezogen. Da bekommt man/n schon mal ein steifes Handgelenk.:q :q 

Petri zu deinem Fang.#6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Tyron (7. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Netter Bericht und nette Bilder...
Mir läuft immer noch die Sabber...

Ohne jetzt neugierig zu sein: Wo war die Stelle?


----------



## Nordangler (7. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Schöner Bericht und toller Angelabend.

" Ich glaube ich weiß, wo ihr geangelt habt. "

Sven


----------



## HD4ever (7. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> " Ich glaube ich weiß, wo ihr geangelt habt. "




cool !!!! #6
bestimmt da - wo ich nun auch mal uuuuuunbedingt hin muß !!!!  |bla:


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Sauber! :q


----------



## sundfisher (7. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

und da sag noch einer Zivildienst sei langweilig

OFW a.D.


----------



## degl (7. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

@all,

das isset,wat uns immer wieder anne Küste zieht#6 

gruß degl

P.s. ick will auch mal


----------



## Tombreiner (7. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Ich sach nur eins " Donnerwetter"


----------



## Scheibe (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Moin Allerseits!

Ich bin ein erschüttert, traurig und wütend zugleich, über die durchweg positiven Antworten! Aber damit soll nun Schluss sein! Ich gönne jedem seinen Fang, aber angesichts solcher in "Großwildjägermanier" gemachten Fotos kommt mir das Kotzen!:v
Jeder von euch sollte auch ein bißchen an den katastrophalen Zustand der Dorschbestände denken und ich bin der Meinung das man auch mit 10-15 Fischen hatte zufrieden nach Hause hätte gehen können! Zumal unser Schreiberling aus Kiel kommt und somit seine Kühltruhe regelmäßig und ohne große Anfahrten mit frischen Fisch versorgen kann!
Alle schimpfen über die Dorschbestände (_an denen nicht die Angler schuld sind, sondern eher die fischverarbeitende Industrie mit Ihren Fangmethoden_), aber kaum einer ist bereit auch nur ein bißchen zur Verbesserung beizutragen!
Und noch was! Bei solchen Berichten und den dazu gehörigen Fotos brauchen wir deutschen Angler _(denen Ihr Ruf meisten vorauseilt_) uns nicht zu wundern, wenn irgendwann ein generelles Fangverbot für Dorsche und (oder) weitere Einschränkungen dabei herauskommen! Denn man bedenke: Nicht nur "Begeisterte Angler" lesen die Berichte und machen sich Ihr Bild vom Angelsport und den dazugehörigen Anglern!
Wenn der Autor denkt weiter solche "Raubzüge" machen zu müssen, dann bitte ich _(und vieleicht auch andere_) darum, das für sich zu tun und die Öffentlichkeit davon in Unkenntniss zu lassen! Denn Anhand solcher Tatsachen werden am Ende alle deutschen Angler bewertet und abgestempelt!!!
Ich (_komme aus Sachsen und habe mind. 550km Anreise zur Ostsee!!!_) kann aber mit Recht von mir behaupten das ich nur soviel Fisch mitnehme wie unfiletiert in meinen grünen Zebco-Eimer passt und das sind erfahrungsgemäß je nach Größe 15-20 Dorsche!


----------



## petrikasus (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Dann lasst uns doch ab jetzt einen grünen Zebco-Eimer als Fanglimit vereinbaren.

Von mir ein Petri zu dem Fang.


----------



## mb243 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*



			
				Scheibe schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Allerseits!
> 
> Ich bin ein erschüttert, traurig und wütend zugleich, über die durchweg positiven Antworten! Aber damit soll nun Schluss sein! Ich gönne jedem seinen Fang, aber angesichts solcher in "Großwildjägermanier" gemachten Fotos kommt mir das Kotzen!:v
> Jeder von euch sollte auch ein bißchen an den katastrophalen Zustand der Dorschbestände denken und ich bin der Meinung das man auch mit 10-15 Fischen hatte zufrieden nach Hause hätte gehen können! Zumal unser Schreiberling aus Kiel kommt und somit seine Kühltruhe regelmäßig und ohne große Anfahrten mit frischen Fisch versorgen kann!
> ...




LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich habe schon die ganze Zeit auf so ein "Feedback" gewartet!!! Man kann wirklich in diesem Forum die "Uhr danach stellen"!!!
Das gleiche Thema hatten wir doch schon mal mit Plattfischen! Können wir solche Beurteilungen in Zukunft nicht lassen! Müssen wir uns immer wieder für solche "Ausnahmetagen" entschuldigen???#c  Meine Meinung = NEIN !!!!
Ich denke genau solche Berichte müssen hier ins Board!!!

Die beiden haben doch auch nur 64 Stk. mitgenommen, das teile doch mal durch 2!? Die Filetmenge von ca. 11 kg ist selbst für den Eigenbedarf in relativ kurzer Zeit "aufgenascht"!!! 
Das gleiche ist meiner Liebsten und mir mal auf dem Boardie-Kutter (MS Simone/Ecktown) passiert! Wir hatten am Abend genau 27 kg reines Filet! Bei unser großen Familie war das in ca. 4 Wochen weggeputzt!!! 
Solche Mengen hören sich vielleicht fürs Erste relativ gewaltig an, doch bei einem normalen Appetit auf Fisch, sind diese "Mengen" schon wieder relativ zu betrachten!!!

@der_jig

Ich zumindest freue mich für Euch!!! #6


----------



## degl (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

@all,

und ich, der die letzten dreimal Brangungsangeln ohne zählbares Ergebiss beendete,senkt den Ostseedurchschnitt damit wieder erheblich:m 

ich wünsche mir auchmal solch ein ergebniss,dann hätte ich bei vier Angelabende im Durschnitt jeweils 15 Dorsche und könnte weiterhin beruhigt zum angeln fahren(was ich sowieso tue)

kribbelig würde ich erstwerden,wenn ihr solch ein ergebniss 10X hintereinander haben würdet,aber so großzügig ist die Ostsee eigentlich nicht.
daher nochmals dickes Petie meinerseits und lasst es euch scmecken#6 

gruß degl


----------



## SbirolinoSchlumpf (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Petri Heil zu eurem Fang!!!

Schöne Auslegware auf dem Steg


----------



## vk58 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Liebe Miesepeter Scheibe,

was ist so schlimm daran, wenn ein Freizeitangler mit Begeisterung über einen Ausnahmetag berichtet. Ich (und wahrscheinlich die große Mehrheit des AB) freue mich sehr über solche Berichte, da sie meine Traäume schüren, auch mal solch einen tollen Tag zu erleben. Und ich glaube auch, daß solche Träume international sind, also laß bitte die ausgelutschte Anwendung des Bildes vom bösen Deutschen.
Und wenn Du wirklich der Meinung bist, daß Freizeitangler einen gewichtigen Anteil an der Überfischung der Meere haben, dann informiere Dich bitte vorher.


----------



## Tomasz (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Oh ha! Es hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn ein solches Fangergebnis ohne Kommentar geblieben wäre. Aber ich hätte dazu drei Anmerkungen.
1. Habe ich den Eindruck dass die Fänger durchaus bewusst mit Ihrem Fang umgegangen sind und Ihr persönliches Schonmaß raufgesetzt haben um nicht nur massenhaft Filet zu produzieren.
2. So ein Erfolg ja nicht alle Tage ansteht und wir vielleicht viel öfter schreiben sollten wann wir ohne Fisch nach Hause gehen, damit dass deutlich wird.
3. Es gibt natürlich auch annonyme Mitleser denen sowas aufstossen kann, aber wir schreiben diese Berichte ja für uns Angler und es wäre doch blöd alles unter dem Gesichtspunkt zu schreiben wer noch alles mitlesen könnte.
Ich persönlich hätte vielleicht auch ein paar Fische früher aufgehört, gönne den stolzen Fängern jedoch ihr Ergebnis und danke Ihnen für den Bericht. Es wäre schade, wenn dieser in eine wie schon so oft immer wieder ausufernde Diskusion mündet, die am Ende in persönliche Beleidigungen endet. Wer sachlich darüber reden will sollte es in einem dafür bestehnden Thema tun.
Ich habe übrigens in meinen letzten 5 Angelausflügen gerade mal 2 Fische gefangen, aber darüber verliert natürlich kein ein Wort.

Ruhig Blut

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Wie wär's mit einem neuen Oberthema: Der Anglerboard-Neider-Counter.

Im Durchschnitt kommen bei tollen Fangberichten nach ca. 20 Glückwunsch-Meldungen die ersten neidischen Dummschwätzer-Postings.#d 

Daher (und damit alle, die so einen tollen Angeltag erleben durften auch trotz solcher Antworten und unbeeindruckt von den Versuchen einzelner Fang-Neidhammel, diese Erfolge als Gier darzustellen, weiterhin darin unterstützt werden, uns, die wir uns neidlos mit den Glücklichen freuen können, mit solchen tollen Berichten zu unterhalten) schlage ich vor, ähnlich wie bei der Boardferkelwahl eine Abstimmung für den "Neidhammelfinder des Monats" durchzuführen.
Sieger ist derjenige, der einen tollen Fangbericht postet und darauf die lächerlichste Antwort bekommt.

Ach so: Ich habe gerade mal kalkuliert und hochgerechnet. Wenn ich alle meine Brandungsangelzeiten zusammenzähle, müsste ich innerhalb von fünf Stunden ca. 150 Dorsche fangen, um meinen Schnitt auf einen Dorsch pro Stunde Brandungsangeln zu heben. Also schick mir doch bitte mal 'ne PN, wo diese Stelle ist.|supergri :m


----------



## MichaelB (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Moin,

Petri zu diesem Super-Fang #6 

Es war aber nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der erste Miesepeter mit erhobenem Zeigefinger den deutschen Oberlehrer spielen muß... #d 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## a.bu (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Moin Leute ,

da muß ich Scheibe teilweise Recht geben . Es läuft zur Zeit eine Studie die erfassen soll wie viele Meeresfische (insbesondere Dorsche ) von uns Anglern gefangen wird . Die erfassten Daten werden hochgerechnet und sollen in die zulässige EU-Fangquote mit einfließen . Das könnte für uns in absehbarer Zeit
z.B. eine Fangbegrenzung für Dorsch auf dem Kutter oder beim Brandungsangeln zur Folge haben . Wollen wir das ?

Ich kann in unserem eigenen Interesse nur jedem raten sich bei sollchen Topfängen ein wenig bedeckt zu halten .

Und Dir Jig rate ich Deinen Anhang mit den gefangenen Fischen 2005 zu entfernen , denn genau sollche Daten benutzt man zu Hochrechnungen .
Mein Tip , leg Dir ein Fangbuch (meines führe ich seit 1982) für zu hause an 
und freue Dich einfach allein oder mit Kollegen über diese Sternstunde .#6 
Ich hab in meinem Buch mal nachgeschlagen und komischer Weise noch nie mehr als 20 Dorsche an einem Tag gefangen|kopfkrat |supergri |supergri .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Elbcoast Fisher (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Petri!
Schöne Strecke habt Ihr da hingelegt!!!!


----------



## MichaelB (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Moin,

da muß ich a.bu allerdings auch recht geben: genaue, auch gern mal als Prahlerei zu interpretierende Angaben über die gefangenen Fische und vor allem die Menge des Filets in KG-Angabe, führen bestimmt nicht zu mehr Verständnis für solche Sternstunden :g 

Also lieber etwas weniger |bla:  und ein Fangbuch zu Hause führen  

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ich habe es schon einmal in einem anderen Thema angeführt: in anderen Ländern darf man sich noch öffentlich über reichliche Fänge freuen, hierzulande wird einem das zu schnell nachgetragen #c


----------



## haukep (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Petri zu den schönen Fischen #6 #6 #6
> Hat aber leider REIN GAR NICHTS mit Brandungsangeln zu tun sondern ist eher was für den Brückenpapst     Naja, er fängt ja auch immer soviel wie ihr, hat aber leider nie eine Cam dabei |bla: |bla: |bla: :q
> 
> Wünsche euch weiterhin solch schöne Tage auf der Brücke #h
> ...



Ey Keule!

1. Kann ich mich nicht erinnern so viel gefangen zu haben...

und

2. Habe ich leider keine Cam, schenk mir eine und schon kann ich Fotos machen, so einfach ist das...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

...petri zum Fang...echt ne nette Strecke


----------



## Scheibe (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

An alle "Bellenden"!

Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, was Kritik bei Einigen für Überreaktionen auslöst! Frei nach dem Motto "Getroffene Hund bellen!"
Ich sagte zu Beginn (glaub ich) deutlich, das ich jedem seinen Fang gönne!!
Aber die Antworten zeigen deutlich , wer sich  mit dem Thema schon beschäftigt und vor allem den Sinn der Sache verstanden hat!
Schade das es bis jetzt nur einer ist!


----------



## vk58 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*



			
				Scheibe schrieb:
			
		

> An alle "Bellenden"!
> 
> Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, was Kritik bei Einigen für Überreaktionen auslöst! Frei nach dem Motto "Getroffene Hund bellen!"
> Ich sagte zu Beginn (glaub ich) deutlich, das ich jedem seinen Fang gönne!!
> ...


Du jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## ex-elbangler (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Schöne Strecke#6 

Petri Heil!!!!


----------



## der_Jig (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

So, nun melde ich mich dann nun auch nochmal zu Wort! 


Also, zunächst einmal Danke für die reichlichen "Glückwünsche" .

Zu dem Posting, der mich bzw. uns kritisiert möchte ich nicht allzu viel verlieren, da ich es leid bin, dass hier jedes Thema, in dem einer mal etwas mehr gefangen hat oder etwas besonderes passiert ist, aus Neid, Langeweile oder anderes einfach nur zerissen wird und schlecht geredet wird.

Natürlich haben wir eine Menge gefangen, aber im Gegenzug kann ich auch sagen, dass ich in den letzten 3 Wochen 6 Abende in Strande gestanden habe und keinen einzigen Dorsch verhaften konnte. Und wenn wir wirklich nur geil aufs Filet gewesen wären, dann hätten wir alles über 38cm mitnehmen können und noch die Nacht durchfischen können...
Es gibt halt so Tage, da klappt alles, die sind selten und man wird auf einem Schlag für viele nicht so erfolgreiche Tage entschädigt... Warum dann nicht auch ausnutzen. Im Übrigen habe ich eine große Familie und Freunde, die sich freuen frischen Fisch zu essen! Am besten alle zusammen... Fördert die Sozialkompetenz enorm! 

Naja, das wäre nun auch abgehakt und ich will mich dazu auch nicht weiter äußern, weil es in meinen Augen Zeitverschwendung ist...


Dann noch zu dem Punkt mit dem Fischzähler:

Ich sehe eure Kritik durchaus ein und halte eure Begründung für durchaus richtig, allerdings sehe ich das mit dem Zähler nicht ganz so drastisch.
Im "Was wird zur Zeit da und da gefangen" postet auch jeder seine Fänge ...
Natürlich ist dies schon was anderes, aber ich denke nicht, dass es so schlimm ist, einen "Fischzähler" zu haben. Und ich kann zu meiner Person nur sagen, dass ich meinen Fischzähler nicht habe um zu zeigen, wie toll ich bin oder mich irgendwie profilieren will... daher nehme ich ihn nun auch aus meiner Signatur heraus, um hier kein falsches Bild entstehen zu lassen...
Wobei ich es manchmal sogar ganz spannend finde, zu schauen, was andere Leute so in einem Jahr (Menge, Arten, etc.) aus dem Wasser ziehen...
Aber nun gut!
Dann leg ich mir halt auch ein persönliches Word-Dateichen an und freu mich in einsamen Stunden!


Zur Stelle kann ich wirklich nicht viel sagen, es ist halt an der Schleimündung in der Nähe von Olpenitz, allerdings lässt diese sich von keiner anderen Stelle wirklich gut befischen... Und an der Stelle wo wir waren, kommen ja nun auch nicht alle, ich würd fast sagen, keiner , hin, der nicht durch Seatrout eine Befugnis, Einladung, etc. hat!


----------



## Angler_AST (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Hej Philip, lass dich nicht durch anderen "einschüchtern". Ich finde die Idee mit dem Fischzähler ganz interessant und es stellt auch keine Provokation dar. 
Im Gegenteil - es ist interessant zu sehen, was die anderen fangen....auch wenn ich noch keinen habe, überlege ich einen aufzusetzen.

Und die Neider, die dir die Dorsche nicht gönnen - ich bin davon überzeugt, dass du nicht ein einziges Filet wegschmeissen wirst! Lass es Dir schmecken!


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

@ Jig Richtig! Lass Dir Deinen Fang nicht madig machen! Diese nörgelnden "meiner ist aber größer" Typen gehen mit auch tierisch auf den Sack. In letzter Zeit ist echt eine richitge Dünnsch*** Welle im Board unterwegs und meine Nervensägenliste platzt aus allen Nähten.

Ich finde Eure Fänge super und jeder der sich mit dem Thema auseinander setzt weiss wie oft wir ohne Fisch nach Hause gehen 

Weiter so! Und eine Einladung nehme ich gerne per PN an *lol*


----------



## Skipper47 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

@ Jig super Tag gehabt, freut mich für Dich. Um die Sache wieder gerade zu biegen, bekommst Du meine Null Dorschfänge von 2005 und Du bist dann im Minus. *g*


----------



## a.bu (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

@Jig ,
super , ich glaube Du hast verstanden worum es geht . Es geht bei Statistiken nicht um gute oder schlechte Tage nur das Gesammtergebnis zählt .

@Angler AST ,
ich mache jetzt nur für Dich mal eine kleine Rechnung und hoffe das auch Du verstehst warum ich oder auch Scheibe ein wenig auf die Bremse getreten haben .
Der Jig hat für dieses Jahr bereits knapp 450 Dorsche in seinem Zähler gehabt , diese Zahlen konnte hier auch jeder nachlesen .
Ob Karl Otto aus München zehn mal angeln war und nichts gefangen hat das interessiert niemanden , weil das in keiner Statistik auftaucht .

Also hier ein kleines Beispiel für Schleswig-Holstein...hier gibt es ungefähr 60000 Jahresfischereischeinbesitzer , von denen sagen wir mal 5000 mehr oder weniger die Ostsee befischen . Angenommen die fangen nur 200 Stück im Jahr dann macht das bei einem angenommenen Stückgewicht von 1kg ...1000 Tonnen . Wahnsinn oder ?!
*Meine Rechnung hinkt natürlich hinten und vorne , *aber so werden Statistiken gemacht und jetzt rechne Dir das ganze mal Bundesweit aus .
Erkläre Du einem Berufsfischer er soll aufgrund von Schonzeiten im Hafen bleiben wenn sollche Zahlen an die Öffendlichkeit kommen .

So , jetzt könnt Ihr weiter schimpfen 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Hardi (8. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

11 KG selbstgefangenes Fischfilet habe ich alleine beim letzten male Fischfrikadellenbraten verarbeitet und an meine Freunde verfüttert, man war das lecker und man war das eine Arbeit.

Ist eine schöne Stelle und auch ein schönes angeln.
Auch auf der Stelle ist das Fangergebnis nicht Tag täglich. Ich bin in der Vegangenheit (ist Jahre her) oftmals da gewesen und bin in der Lage gwewesen mit dem Boot oder zu Fuß (Verwandschaft - brauchte keine Genehmigung, mußte nur bescheid sagen) dort hin zu gelangen. Meinen ersten Fisch, mit 6 Jahren am Anfang meiner 31 Jährigen Angelkarriere habe ich dort gefangen, eine Flunder.


----------



## Marc R. (9. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Moin,

auch mir kommt diese Stelle anhand der Bilder recht bekannt vor, dickes petri.


----------



## Stokker (9. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Bombig, so ein Erfolg...
Schön für euch.Das würde ich mir als Kurzurlauber auch schmecken lassen.
Lasst es euch bloss nicht vermiesen....


----------



## haukep (9. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*



			
				der_Jig schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Ich habe die genaue Stelle, wo wir waren bewusst nicht genau beschrieben, da es sich dort um ein Privatgebiet, der Behörde der Zivildienststelle von Seatrout handelt und kein Unbefugter dort hin darf, jedenfalls nciht ohne Anmeldung. Außerdem ist diese Stelle eh nur mit dem Boot zu erreichen...




Nunja, ich sag mal so: Sooo unendlich viele Möglichkeiten den Zivi da oben abzuleisten wo auch noch Privatgelände mit Wasseranschluss ist, gibt es ja nicht. Nach 30 Minuten googlen bin ich jedenfalls schlauer :m


----------



## Ostseestipper (9. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

@all Auch ich hatte anfangs einige Bedenken zum Bericht|kopfkrat . Wenn man aber mal in Ruhe darüber nachdenkt ist es schon o.k., weil der Fang vernünftig verwertet wurde. Ausserdem wurde nicht alles eingesackt was gebissen hat. #6

Erinnere Dich gut daran, sowas passiert nicht allzu oft!:g 
Petri!


----------



## Waldi (10. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

für die Statistiker!!!!!
mein Durchschnitt 0,8 Dorsche Entnahme pro Ansitz. Ob das die Nordsee verkraftet?


----------



## der_Jig (10. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

das wird eine ganz enge nummer, waldi...


----------



## Hardi (16. November 2005)

*AW: Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch!!!*

Moin der Jig,



			
				der_Jig schrieb:
			
		

> das wird eine ganz enge nummer, waldi...


 
Nö, da ich ich ja keine Herbstferien mehr habe (man ist das lange her..) falle ich ja schomal aus.. (und den Askeladden fahre ich auch nicht mehr ..)


----------

